# can't view videos from websites in full screen



## myochai (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi,
When i use the full screen option on videos from most websites, the screen changes to a black screen (eliminating the surrounding website) but the picture stays small.
Videos from youtube, by the way, works fine
My media player's version is 11.
What can i do?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

See this MS KB article:
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/knowledgecenter/howto/Full_screen_how_to.aspx


----------

